# Processionary Caterpillars in Greece



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all
Still working on a route for our year away and undecided whether to go to Greece in Autumn or early Spring.
Does anyone have any info on the occurrence of the dreaded caterpillars during either season please. Also are there any sites to definitely avoid? We have 2 very lively dogs who will need free running so these blighters could well make our decision for us.
Thanks for any info or advice
Sally


----------

